# Average Joe Review: Stereo Integrity SQL 12"



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

"Smells like a man" she says as I open the box.......


Time for another Average Joe review! Remember folks, I am not a pro. I dont compete, I dont have thousands in test gear. I just listen to them in a car as you would in the real world and try to find the weak spots and what sounds really good playing. I have played with pretty much every brand over a 30 year span so would like to think I have a good grasp on what is pleasing to most people vs what is less than ideal. 


Going back a few weeks, a large amount of boxes arrive at my home. Some amps, new source unit, some speakers and one very large speaker. I start to open the boxes, small to large. As I get to the Stereo Integrity stuff and open the boxes I exclaim "Oh joy! An air freshener that looks just like the speakers!" initiating a snicker from my wife. I start to dig deeper and see something else so I hand the air freshener to my wife and I let out another chirp of excitement as I discover the stickers. I notice her looking at me like I am a simpleton. What can I say, I like stickers. lol As I dig into the speaker box my wife opens the air freshener and says "It smells like a man". I am glad it smells like cologne and not burning speaker windings. 

Anyway, on to what I am here to play with. Stereo Integritys new SQL 12" subwoofer. I was contacted a while back from the owner of SI to see if I would like to review the new sub. Sure, I thought, would be interesting to hear. Then realized I had no current test car to throw it in and promptly went to work setting up my 2002 Jaguar XJR up to handle this new driver. My friends at Crow Concepts spent a couple weeks making sure the car was completely dead adding 100+ lbs of sound deadening in conjunction with the already seriously sound deadened factory Jaguar stuff (Jag puts CCF over the wheel wells, carpets the wheel wells on the bottom side and lays lots of material everywhere to keep the cars quiet). They also formed the custom box into the car and ran all the wires. They set the car up so the noise floor is as low as possible and so the vehicle does not resonate. Since the amplifiers are only 3' from the Continental AGM battery they are wired directly to it with 4awg wire. Nick said to get at least 1000 watts on this beast so I bought in an Arc XDi 1100.1 to drive it. I feared it was too much but if thats what he wanted me to throw at it I am all too willing to try and blow it up.

The new SI SQL 12 is an impressive looking subwoofer.


























And here are the subwoofers specifications:
SQL-12 Dual 2 Ohm
Re	3.5 ohms
Fs	22Hz
Qes	0.45
Qms	5.4
Qts	0.42
Le	2.7 mH
Sd	532 cm^2
Vas	59.8 L
Bl	19.6
Mms	343 g
Cms	148
Sensitivity (2.83v/1m)	86.7 db
Xmax	28.4 mm


Its designed to work in a .8-1 cubic foot sealed enclosure or a 1.6 ported box tuned at 33hz. I am testing it in a 1.08 sealed box with just under 1/2 lb of poly fill.



































As I said earlier the sub is being powered with an Arc XDi 1100.1 running at 1 ohm. Source unit is a Pioneer P99RS with a Matt R mod and the sub is accompanied by a pair of Stereo Integrity TM65MKIII mids and JBL T04 titanium tweeter. System is running full active with the subwoofer on a LP filter at 60hz with a 12db slope. The mids take over at 80hz also on a 12 db slope.

So lets get into the nitty gritty of it. The sub looks wonderful and is quite beefy tipping the scales at just nearly 30lbs. The white cast basket is a nice touch and breaks away from the norm. Very robust spring terminals and a clean looking cone. The sub is very understated in its looks with no bright logos screaming "Look at me!" although the production version will have a black SI logo on its center cap. I do like the SI logo though as its simple and contemporary. 
Now I should point out this is the prototype sub and as such is a tad different from the production version. The production version will have an 8mm shorter voice coil that should alleviate one of my complaints which we will get to in a moment.


In my testing of this sub a few things popped out at me instantly. The first was just how seamlessly the driver blended with the front speakers. Wonderful transparency. The other was just how low it could play effortlessly. The last was just how power hungry this thing is. Even on hip hop and bass music I could throw every last bit of power the amplifier could throw at it and the sub would not protest at all but I also felt it should be a tad louder on 1100 watts. Speaking with Nick I discovered this issue will be gone on the production version as it will be 3db more efficient due to the shorter voice coil. 8mm does not sound like a lot but thats a whole lot of copper so thats a whole lot of mass. It will handle the same power with the shorter coil and should make it quite the beast.

On to the sound. The ability to play very deep is a wonderful thing. It really brings a lot of life to all kinds of music be it if you are listening to Yes or K-Kamp. In addition to that its also a very accurate sub. Attack and decay are stellar making it sound very realistic with drums. Kick drums smack you in the chest with a very satisfying thump. Double kick drums are very well defined making any drum solo very satisfying. 
I tried so many different styles of music and the subwoofer performed quite well on anything. Its sound was like a cross between the BM series and the HST series. It is very quick like the BM but has slap you in the face output like the HSTs and the ability to play sub 20hz notes at a level that rivals the BM series. I started with "She Sells Sanctuary" and found myself turning up the level more and more as its a fun old rock tune with great drums and a nice bass guitar line. In this song the sub blended so well that I only knew it was playing when I would turn it off. When running it did what any good SQ sub should do, become transparent and make your front end sound like the heros. Same with classic rock, just effortless quick bass. Weather it was Joe Walshs "Life of Illusion" or Moody Blues "Blue Guitar". The drums and bass guitar just sounded natural. Playing Yes "The Calling" was quite a treat. The drums were perfectly placed and with a wondrous slap to them. The synthesizer bass line really growls at you. At 6:30 on the songs closing there is a bass line that comes in and shakes you to the core. I dont know what frequency it plays from, sounds like 25-60hz, but is a sound I have heard for decades with only a few subs playing it like its supposed to sound. Most will get a bit muddy at high volumes but this sub was 100% composed and just gave a satisfying growl that shook the office 30' away. Playing Robert Plants "Big Love" I could just sit back and forget what I was doing. The kick drum accompanied by the bass guitar sent chills up my spine. Was just so smooth and clean it reminded me of my old Infinity Beta IRS servo subs.

Thats what really rocked my world on this sub is that at low, medium or ludicrous high volumes the sub always sounded the same. Was always warm and inviting. The impact was always spot on.

I then decided to torture test the sub with some rap, hip hop and bass music. I decided to break away from my normal test tracks and play with some other stuff like "Junior B" from Yello. Track has a nice deep bass line to company the female vocals, violins and various digital generated tones. At 2:35 a very deep bass line comes in that shook my eyeballs. Was actually a bit stronger than my pair of BM MKVs could do on the same power. Impressive for a single 12 in a small box. I then pulled out some old school Notorious BIG, Eminem and 'Pac. These subs would be right at home in an SQ system or a system that you just wanna bump with.
I closed out the testing with some K-Kamps "This Way". Very deep digging bass on this track. I have hurt a few subs over the years with this track. What blew me away is I fed every last drop of juice the 1100 could feed this subwoofer and the sub would not tap out. Amp was sucking the battery down to 11 volts and its the only track that can do that. The sub just did what it was asked and shook my entire shop. 
I have included a video of it playing that song because the stroke is so impressive. Mind you this is recorded with my camera phone and the mic simply could not keep up. The distortion is in the recording, not the speaker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0n9H3RBf_8


So whats my thoughts on the sub? Well it should be louder on the power it was being fed. This should not be an issue on the production version as they will be 3db more efficient. I also wish it was a D4 voice coil as that would allow two to make the most out of a mono amp. Again, that will be offered in the production run. The pluses are it is superbly clean and accurate. It can reproduce live music, rock, oldies, symphony all with great accuracy. The big bonus is it helps quench that inner bass lovers desire when called upon. It will slam with the best of them and do it for hours on end at levels that will keep you saying "What?" when people try and speak to you the rest of the day.
Oh yeah, did I mention its under $300! $250 during pre-order and $280 afterward. I would really suggest getting in on the pre-order. I have never tested a sub $300 sub that can even come close to this things SQ and bass output. You could pay $600 and be every bit as pleased with it. It has to be the best bang (pun intended) for the buck out there. Its a good looking sub too. I give it two thumbs up. I for one will be ordering a production version because if its just like the prototype for SQ and bass but even louder and more efficient I really feel this driver is a home run. Could you get a sub to out perform it? Yeah, there are several out there BUT be ready to pay 3-5x as much and need a larger enclosure. There are many more subs out there that are 4x + the price and could not offer the SQ of this sub, much less with the sheer growl its capable of.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool story bro!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

LaserSVT, Awesome review of the SI SQL12 sub. 

Curious, you mentioned that you felt the sub should have been louder with 1100wrms. Have you considered demoing in a small enclosure and maybe that would result in more deeper and louder bass? Could it also be due to it being corner loaded in the trunk and that is why the results aren't as favorable as you wanted? You also mentioned that you added 1/2lbs of poly fill, doesn't that make the sub act as in larger box essentially changing the desired results

Not throwing darts....curious about this sub for Dodge Ram, thats why asking about all of this. Awesome review.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Black Rain said:


> LaserSVT, Awesome review of the SI SQL12 sub.
> 
> Curious, you mentioned that you felt the sub should have been louder with 1100wrms. Have you considered demoing in a small enclosure and maybe that would result in more deeper and louder bass? Could it also be due to it being corner loaded in the trunk and that is why the results aren't as favorable as you wanted? You also mentioned that you added 1/2lbs of poly fill, doesn't that make the sub act as in larger box essentially changing the desired results
> 
> Not throwing darts....curious about this sub for Dodge Ram, thats why asking about all of this. Awesome review.


I will attempt to address these in order.
A smaller enclosure will not play deeper.
A smaller enclosure may make it a bit louder but trade off low bass and this box was designed using data by the builder of the subwoofer.
Corner loading in this vehicle is optimum. Years ago a team did a Boston Acoustics install in one and after much testing they proved this particular location worked best for this car.
The box has just under 1/2lb of poly as per instructed by the owner of Stereo Integrity

As I said in the review this is a minor issue that will be resolved in the production version. The larger voice coil is heavier. Heavier voice coil requires more power.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Now adding to the review I did try something today and the results shocked me. I changed the slope of the crossover and the sub REALLY liked it. With a 30db slope the bass really growled on some Pop music tracks and some bass heavy demo songs. Also became more defined which I didnt think was possible.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info and education. Looking forward to more on this review.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

After a few weeks with this sub I have to say I am quite pleased. Its a very easy sub to blend with the rest of the system. It seems to play any style of music with ease. Drums sound excellent and hip-hop/rap will shake the car. At its price point its simply an excellent buy.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice, I'm giving a lot of thought to picking one of these up to replace the old school MB Quart I'm running. I think (hope) it might drop right into my existing enclosure as well, just need to enlarge the cutout.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Sundown, or whoever bought them or has designed their stuff from the beginning. Surely the bee's knees. 

If you were reviewing my product I would want the carpet to match at least.

But I know you're just a guy.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This one is on my short list as is the Adire Audio Brahma 12.

All I am waiting on now is for iDatlink to finalize the firmware for the RR2 so I can yank that POS HK system out of my car.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

GEM592 said:


> Nice Sundown, or whoever bought them or has designed their stuff from the beginning. Surely the bee's knees.
> 
> If you were reviewing my product I would want the carpet to match at least.
> 
> But I know you're just a guy.


So yeah, turns out matching 20 year old Jag carpet isnt as easy as your Nissan. I am trying to locate a clean spare tire cover so we can match it. Barring that we will recover the entire trunk in the box material.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

LaserSVT said:


> So yeah, turns out matching 20 year old Jag carpet isnt as easy as your Nissan. I am trying to locate a clean spare tire cover so we can match it. Barring that we will recover the entire trunk in the box material.


My Nissan. That's excellent.

This company is gone what are you doing here? Everyone knows they are sundowns anyway. I'm sick of this kind of crap.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasnt saying you owned a Nissan, I was using that as a general example. Its not as easy to match the carpet as it would be had it been a Nissan or a Ford or even a Benz.
Not exactly sure what your problem is here, Nick is still in business and while a couple of his subs do share a basket with SD the SI spider and cones and coil are all of Nicks specifications and then he builds them in house. Would you like to show me Sundowns shallow subs, maybe their shallow mids? How about their tweeters or 3" mids? Oh yeah, they dont make them.

As to what I am doing here is reviewing things that were requested of me to review. What exactly are you doing here? Posters like you are why DIYMA has died so much in the last few years. 

I have reviewed many other brands and own many other brands in all 3 of my vehicles.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> Nice Sundown, or whoever bought them or has designed their stuff from the beginning. Surely the bee's knees.


Wrong. Do you have any proof or data to support your first sentence? Or do you just spout random fiction hoping that it will stick?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Or do you just spout random fiction hoping that it will stick?


Sounds like the mainstream media


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Truthunter said:


> Sounds like the mainstream media


Except there's nothing random about the mainstream media.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I see hes been banned from yet another forum. lol


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

@electrodynamic, would the SQL-15 or SQL-12 work well in an IB setup?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

kdittoe said:


> @electrodynamic, would the SQL-15 or SQL-12 work well in an IB setup?


Yes. Nick and I already discussed it and that’s how I’m planning to use them. And the TS parameters do look like they’d work well in an IB setup.


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

dgage said:


> Yes. Nick and I already discussed it and that’s how I’m planning to use them. And the TS parameters do look like they’d work well in an IB setup.


Excellent. I'm in the planning stages of next years build and I'm trying to figure out which 15" sub I'm going to use. The more options the better


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

kdittoe said:


> @electrodynamic, would the SQL-15 or SQL-12 work well in an IB setup?


Yes the SQL drivers will work very well in IB. With their Qts around a critically damped alignment in IB, their high Xmax, low Fs, and fairly lightweight design they will work very well in IB.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I've got an upcoming IB install and have been wavering on whether to install a pair of SBP15's or a single IDMAX15, and I had pretty much decided to go with the single IDMAX15. But now with the SQL 15's in the picture I'm probably going to install the SBP15's in a dual opposed manifold, and have the option to swap in the SQL 15's if I feel like I need more output (with double the power handling and linear throw of the SBP15's). Thanks again to SI for another fantastic offering!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So while I await the return of the SQL12 with the new coil in it I have installed an Audiofrog GB12 in its place. Gotta say, nice freakin sub. Its able to play well a bit higher than the SQL but at about 70hz and down they are very similar. Little more kick with the AF around 50hz, bit more deep bass with the SQL. I cant send all the amps power to the AF like the SQL (turned sub level down 6 db and bass knob is set at half level now as well) as it really isnt rated for 1000 watts.
I look forward to hearing a production SQL so I can see how much efficiency change there is and see how or if the SQ changes. I really dig the SQL. I like how it can really dig into those deep notes and just how hard it can stroke.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

In my random dealings with the big brother RM-12 compared to the GB12 and also to a couple of different GB 10 boxes, i found in every case the RM-12 sounded better to me.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Always wanted to play with one of those. Planning on a pair of HST11s in a dual opposed box for my home theater.


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

LaserSVT said:


> Always wanted to play with one of those. Planning on a pair of HST11s in a dual opposed box for my home theater.


From what Nick told me about the one he built, I think he said he only had about 1/4” between the motors as they sit mounted in the box. Having only heard a couple hst18s in our buddy’s HT right behind the front row (which also act as front row massagers/spine realigners), I can only imagine how hard that motor pushes those 11” cones!

I built a ~8cuft dual opposed si ht18 sub with granite inlayed in the top that’s been fantastic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone had the chance to review the production version of the SI SQL12? I’m looking around for a sub to work with a prefab box for my Dodge Ram 2500, box is 1.85 cu ft, ported at 34hz, and I can easily add a couple inches to the port length on the outside of the box, bringing tuning to 30-32 hz. That’s pretty darn close to the SI spec of 1.6 cu ft and 33hz. But the sub reviewed has somewhat different spec than the production units available now. 

First the prototype..

“And here are the subwoofers specifications:
SQL-12 Dual 2 Ohm
Re 3.5 ohms
Fs 22Hz
Qes 0.45
Qms 5.4
Qts 0.42
Le 2.7 mH
Sd 532 cm^2
Vas 59.8 L
Bl 19.6
Mms 343 g
Cms 148
Sensitivity (2.83v/1m) 86.7 db
Xmax 28.4 mm”

VS the production specs of:


SQL-12 Dual 2 Ohm*Re*3.5 ohms*Fs*27 Hz*Qes*0.53*Qms*5.1*Qts*0.48*Le*2.7 mH*Sd*532 cm^2*Vas*34 L*Bl*20.4*Mms*382 g*Cms*84*Sensitivity (2.83v/1m)*87 db*Xmax*28.4 mm

So what difference, if any, will the changes create?


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

Another question, how would the SQL12 run on 600-700 watts? With the revised voice coil would I get decent output? I’m not looking for huge output, mostly want clean, accurate bass, but my girl does like it kinda loud sometimes.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I've been running a production SQL12 for about a week now, I'll echo @LaserSVT comments that it takes anything i throw at it, it's blended really nicely with my front stage, disappears if you want it to (while still filling in the low end), but will also satisfy when you want to crank the bass up.

I think you'd be happy with 600-700 watts, mines running on 500W from a PDX V9, sealed in right about 1cf. It gets plenty loud enough and definitely doesn't appear lacking in any way to me.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

gravel said:


> Another question, how would the SQL12 run on 600-700 watts? With the revised voice coil would I get decent output? I’m not looking for huge output, mostly want clean, accurate bass, but my girl does like it kinda loud sometimes.


I can now expand on this as I am currently running a production variant. After I sent the SQL back to Nick I filled its hole with a very beloved high end sub and very much enjoyed it. Enough so that I bought 2 more for another vehicle. I eventually got the production SQL in my car again and was shocked enough where I pulled it and swapped back in the other sub a few times because the SQL production version just had so much...... more. You will get huge output on 600 watts just fine.
While we were tuning it (the entire system with REW), or more specifically after tuning, both installers and a few guys watching were all blown away as my trunk lid started to form a wave. Its an old Jag so it has a big flat trunk lid. That single sub was flexing the crap out of it and it has carpet, full CLD and CCF. 
These minor changes in suspension and voice coil have made the sub much more musical and much more receptive to lower power yet it can still have 1100 watts on it till it throws the amp into thermal cool down. We have done it twice now and the sub never made a hint of distortion when this happened.
I am dreading Summer now as this was a 70* day. The 100* days means I wont really be able to push the system. Time to make a cooling system for the amps! lol


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

@ LaserSvt you are quite the reviewer! I’ve been searching and reading thread after thread looking for a unicorn sub! This one seems to tick all the right boxes.

how does this sub compare to the Morel ultimo? I had one in my legacy powered by 1k watts and loved it.

sold the car long ago but I’ve been trying to find a sub of that caliber but this time around on a budget.

what are your thoughts? I have an Audison vrx 1.500 to motivate the sub.

would 1000 watts be overkill on this sub?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Never played with the Morel sub so i honestly could not say. As for power, 1KW is just fine on this sub.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## zeebo56 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have the 15" SQL sitting in its box waiting to go in the recommended ported enclosure I built for it. Need to get my stevens audio mids in a week or so and then hopefully I can get my 2 way SB acoustics tweeters, stevens audio mids, helix dsp mini, and 15" SQL installed by the end of the month.

Going to put the 12" SQL sealed in my Volt in the next day or so and also putting a 12" SQL in a friend's car tomorrow. Can't wait to try these out.

First impression of opening the box for the SQL 12" is that it is built very well, feels sturdy. Definitely a quality subwoofer from feel and looks so far.


----------



## GBPlusPCRepair (Jan 16, 2021)

Just pre-ordered my SQL12 D2!! Cannot wait. I'll be replacing an older, but solid, Sundown SA12D4 on a RF Prime 1200.1 amp (about 750RMS into 2ohms). The new sub will allow 1200 or so RMS into 1ohm in a slightly smaller- but sealed - box.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

GBPlusPCRepair said:


> Just pre-ordered my SQL12 D2!! Cannot wait. I'll be replacing an older, but solid, Sundown SA12D4 on a RF Prime 1200.1 amp (about 750RMS into 2ohms). The new sub will allow 1200 or so RMS into 1ohm in a slightly smaller- but sealed - box.


How do you like your SQL-12 so far?  I just ordered mine last night. I’m so glad I stumbled onto this sub. I hadn’t planned to make a switch until perhaps later this year. Just have been doing some research in the meantime. I was sold right after seeing this sub on SI’s website.


----------



## GBPlusPCRepair (Jan 16, 2021)

dmparker5725 said:


> How do you like your SQL-12 so far? I just ordered mine last night. I’m so glad I stumbled onto this sub. I hadn’t planned to make a switch until perhaps later this year. Just have been doing some research in the meantime. I was sold right after seeing this sub on SI’s website.


My custom 1.ocf sealed enclosure is being built as we speak. Once it's installed, I will update this thread! Cannot wait. GB


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I got a pair of these to run IB in my car. I'm slowly deadening the trunk so it'll be a bit before I get them installed, but looking forward to it!


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks for the details @LaserSVT


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

kmbkk said:


> I got a pair of these to run IB in my car. I'm slowly deadening the trunk so it'll be a bit before I get them installed, but looking forward to it!


There have been a lot of IB installs with this sub as of late and they seem to do very very well in that configuration.


----------



## chrisp2493 (Apr 18, 2021)

Infinite baffle keeps coming up and I’m getting interested in it. I have 1 SQL12 that will be on a Rockford 1200.1 amp, will a single 12” infinite baffle have enough output, or should I keep a single sub in a sealed box like my original plan was? It will be in the truck of a sedan


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

It really boils down to personal preference. The IB setup will probably be more efficient where as the sealed can get louder. I would imagine low end extension will be the sameish but I have always been a box guy and have very little experience in building an IB setup, only heard a few (not SQLs) and liked them.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So I loved the SQLs so much that I got more for my truck. In the cab and on 1600+ watts these things are amazing. I thought I had my completed system done but the SQLs blow the older much more expensive subs I had out of the water. They are so clean, so smooth, so accurate and play super deep. I love these things!

Here is a video of them showing how they can get low and nasty if you wish.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

My SQL12 is sitting in a .93 cuft prefab box, receiving less than 600 watts. This sub doesn’t seem to be very picky at all. Sounds so strong and clear yet it is not quite broken in. I’ve thought about going with a ported box eventually but idk, I might just go with a better built sealed box and call it the day.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

My SQL12 is in a very solid and cross braced 0.85 cuft net sealed enclosure for now. (Waiting on a custom stack fab enclosure that's going in the stock location.) Went a little big on the enclosure to see how well the extended response would blend into the cabin gain on the very lowest frequencies and also to see if the SQL12 can handle the Taramps Smart 3K daily. So far it's doing great handling 3,000 Watts and the response below 40Hz is so strong I've had to tame it slightly in the DSP for the best response. The custom box will be 0.7 cuft net and I think it will blend even better as there's a slight deficit right now at the 80Hz xover point to the 6x9s - nothing that wasn't readily tuned out in the DSP - but some extra box gain from a smaller enclosure should be just the ticket. 

It's only starting to get broken in and so far there's no complaints. If I'm being picky it is quite heavy... 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

That rattle kind of sound with the bass stroke at the beginning is just the pressure wave hitting the mic, you dont hear it in person. These subs bring out my inner kid. So musical but when you wanna have some fun they are down for it!


----------

